# R5/R6 Servo AF Cases...Tweaks?



## YuengLinger (Oct 22, 2020)

Within a few weeks of the EOS R being released, we had some good, helpful suggestions for Customizing AF tracking sensitivity, acceleration/deceleration, and point auto switching. I'm not finding anything specific about this for the R5/R6 yet, but I might be missing some good links.

What experience and advice might CR members share about these options for the R5/R6? Do the 4 cases plus Auto meet most uses in the real world?

Any other AF setting tips?

Thanks!


----------

